# Anything similar to a Kahr MK9?



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

So the wife would like a new carry semi-auto, currently carries a S&W 442. What we are looking for is basically metal frame (likes the feel of the extra weight) , 9mm (not a huge fan of anything smaller), sub-compact/pocket pistol with a slim profile seeing as she wants to carry with a IWB holster. So far the only candidate we have had a chance to handled at our LGS was the Kahr MK9. Would anyone have some other recommendations to look in to?

Thanks in advance :mrgreen:


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Rohrbaugh and MK9 are tops. Discontinued I believe is the S&W CS9 (Chiefs Special) that might be close to that size but a bit larger. The CZ rami is all metal but a double stack mag and larger. Kimber also just released the Solo that has an aluminum frame. Looks great and about as small as the Kahr. It is a bit pricey though and getting mixed reviews. If a polymer frame is not an option and must buy right now then the MK9 would seem the ticket in my opinion. I don't think I have ever read of a problem with the MK and K series Kahr's. I'd like to see Seecamp or NAA come out with an all stainless 9mm. An upsized Guardian seems about ideal.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The Kimber solo is comparable, but I find the font and back strap too slick. Also, the gun JUST came out - so its harder to find. And, I'd personally wait a little time for the bugs to get shaken out of the design. I've read mixed reviews for reliability, so far.


----------

